# Kamei and BBS Chin Spoilers for Small Bumper B2 (Detail Shots)+ Carbon Fiber Reproduction Discussion



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This discussion orginally started in the thread about 888888888's Coupe GT build. I've been meaning to post this info and look into it further, but I have two rare pieces I've been debating installing on my 1984 4000S quattro. Both are new old stock chin spoilers made for the earlier small bumper B2 4000/80/Coupe GT. One is by Kamei and one is by BBS (back when they still made body kits). Both are part of full body body kits, but I've seen both installed stand-alone (usually with later 4000/90 sideskirts 85-87) and they look fine. I only have the front spoilers.
888888888 expressed interest in remanufacturing these in Carbon Fiber or the like and several people raised their hands. I don't know what it takes to make something in CF or fiberglass and am apprehensive about dropping both of these things no-questions-asked in the mail to EW for manufacture, so I figured I'd post detail photos first. Perhaps 888888888 or others can weigh in on how these might translate into production (i.e. rule any out and thus rule out costly shipping that could potentially damage them). 
I've created a gallery in our 4000 project car gallery and it can be found here...
* Front Spoilers Photo Gallery *
Please note, only 1024s are operational. I didn't bother making the smaller so they're dead links.
Below is one shot of each plus a summary of what they are both like.








*Kamei Chin Spiler*
Design-wise, it's my opinion this is the better match to the car. The Kamei piece moulds to the lower grille/intake mounted behind and under the front bumper. The center mounted hole is also kind of cool looking without being gaudy. There are downsides though. The plastic on the Kamei is thinner gauge of plastic and seems more brittle in comparison to the more rubbery/durable/solid feeling BBS piece. It also comes in three pieces, perhaps making weak points at the corners and places you'd probably want a good body shop to mend and get rid of any exposed fasteners of which there will be. In general, it feels like it might shatter if you hit a curb solidly with it. It would certainly crack.








*BBS*
If you look in the 'Inspirations' folder in our Project 4KQ gallery linked above, you'll see Ti Kan's super clean '83 FWD fitted with this chin. It looks pretty good on the car, but I am less big on the lines personally. The piece covers the lower intake grilles mentioned above that are part of the early 80/4K/Gt design and air instead flows through multiple openings houlded in to the contours of the chin. Since it also covers up the tow hook, there's also a hole for that.
However, this thing is solid. It's one piece of a very durable and heavier and more rubbery plastic compound. My guess is that it'd take a pretty solid hit, but also be a trickier mould for someone looking to reproduce. It's also hard to hip as it's a big package. I had a bear of a time getting it shipped out of Germany and ended up getting it in on a shipment by one of our advertisers German suppliers.
Like I said, more pics via the gallery (click on the 1024 links) http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...ilers# 
I've taken shots of both spoilers from various angles, individual pices, hardware packs that came with them (Kamei comes with clips presumably for the corner positioned fasteners which would be unnecessary if this could be moulded as one piece). 
Let me know what you guys think, consensus if there's interest in both or what sort of technical probs they'd have re-making these.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Kamei and BBS Chin Spoilers for Small Bumper B2 (Detail Shots)+ Carbon F ... ([email protected])*

I have zero experience reproducing panels, but I know it isn't that uncommon.
If you know something, please start the dialog. Possible points:
*How is it done (for fiberglass, carbon, kevlar)
*How much finish work would be required on our end (not just prep. to paint, but smoothing rough edges, etc.)?
*Realistic estimate of minimum number necessary to make it worthwhile.....rough ballpark cost per unit, depending upon material
I'm looking forward to learning a bit here







.


----------



## EV_speed (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kamei and BBS Chin Spoilers for Small Bumper B2 (Detail Shots)+ Carbon F ... ([email protected])*

I figured that this might be a bit relevant and helpful. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-80-...#shId


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

I contacted the seller, and he is willing to ship to the U.S. He quoted 105 GBP for shipping, so a total of about $226 to buy and ship it here to the U.S.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (teach2)*

I'd like to get this going, but am not sure where to proceed.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

I figured that you'd want to pick that rear piece up, since you already have the front.
My guess is that the Kamei would be easier to reproduce, since it is in three sections.


_Modified by teach2 at 6:16 AM 6/5/2009_


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

if you find someone reasonable to make replicas, i have a couple small projects too... namely the Votex front spoiler for the facelift 4kq's.... they are next to impossible to find, and 2bennett's version doesn't have the vents in the front that i really like about the original version.
this is what the spoiler looks like, and i have an original one now, never mounted with the original pamphlet and hardware even!









and i also would like to make the rear trunk spoiler CF, as well as replicate the old BlauSport trunk spoiler extension.
if i don't find someone soon, i will attempt it myself. i have a friend who has done a fair amount of composite work and he is willing to help me out.


_Modified by derracuda at 9:16 AM 6/9/2009_


----------



## dubbernutter (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_
My guess is that the Kamei would be easier to reproduce, since it is in three sections.

_Modified by teach2 at 6:16 AM 6/5/2009_

The Kamei would also be easier to ship because of the three piece setup.
But George was suggesting a one piece mould for that one.
I like the Kamei. It could be possible to make that piece thicker in the recast.


----------

